
Thank God Apple Chose Steve Jobs’s NeXT Over My BeOS - tosh
https://9to5mac.com/2011/11/11/gassee-thank-god-apple-chose-steve-jobss-next-over-my-beos/
======
frik
BeOS was single user and wasn't it also preemptive multi-tasking (like Win95).
BeOS had innovative features like BeFS filesystem with metadata search engine,
etc.

In the end NeXT OS was the more advanced OS with a OO UI based on Unix. The
first "MacOS X Server 1.0" still very much resembled NeXT OS and its in-
between Rhapsody OS.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhapsody_(operating_system)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhapsody_\(operating_system\))
and
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Server_1.0](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Server_1.0)
(unfortunately someone deleted the screenshot on Wikipedia, use Google)

